# Variable an zweites Applet übergeben



## Guest (28. Nov 2008)

Hallo, 

wie kann ich denn aus einem Applet heraus ein neues Browserfenster öffnen, in dem dann ein zweites Applet läuft, das vom ersten Applet eine Variable übergeben bekommt?

Würde mich über Tipps sehr freuen

Christopher


----------



## ospx (28. Nov 2008)

Warum integrierst du nicht beide Applets im gleichen html-Document ? Dann könnten beide Applets relativ einfach direkt aufeinander zugreifen.
Wenn eines der beiden Applets nachgeladen werden soll(en), so kannst du dafür die DOM(DocumentObjectModel)-Funktionen von Java oder auch Javascript nutzen, um das zweite Applet nachzuladen und in das bestehende html-document einzubinden.


----------



## Guest (28. Nov 2008)

Es soll halt die Möglichkeit geben, mehrere Fenster geöffnet zu haben. Im Ersten soll ausgewählt werden, und im Zweiten dann die entsprechenden Daten angezeigt werden. Welche Daten das sind soll durch die zu übergebende Variable ausgewählt werden. 

Ich schreib ne normale Applikation als Applet um. Vorher hatte ich das halt mit neuen Frames gelöst, und jetzt weiß ich nicht wie ich das umsetzen kann, weil ich mich mit Applets eben nicht so auskenn. 

Christopher


----------



## Wildcard (28. Nov 2008)

Warum schreibst du es als Applet um? Wäre Webstart nicht geeigneter? 
Auch ein Applet kann übrigens JFrames öffnen, das ist allerdings recht hässlich.


----------

